# Finding odd shrimp



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I was wondering where you find the strange species of shrimp and snails that I've seen pictures of on here. In the Atlanta area, all I've ever seen is Cherry Shrimp, Amano shrimp, and Bumble Bee Shrimp (all at the store I work at). No strange snails at all. 

Do you guys just find these strange fw shrimp at your LFS or are you ordering them online from somewhere?

Thanks,
Gumby


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

www.aquabid.com has some interesting shrimp from time to time. Also check out some of the sponsors on this site. I know www.aquatic-store.com has some neat shrimp.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I originally got my Crystal Reds at our annual fish club auction. I'm still waiting on odd snails


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

*Where to get Shrimp*

I have bought many from http://www.franksaquarium.com/

André


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I keep an eye out at my LFS for odd shrimp, the shrimp they get in are labeled as algae eating shrimp but can be a variety of different shrimp. They usually don't know what type/species they have on display. When I'm out travailing I check out fish stores to see what they may have lurking in their tanks.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

*Shrimp + overflow*

I had another question. Rather than starting a new topic I figured I'd just ask in this one.

I added 8 Cherry Shrimp to my 125 and I havent seen them in probably 2 days. I'm worried that they might have decided that they wanted to clean my overflow box and got sucked in. Do any of you have experience with this?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I don't have an overflow, but my shrimp have been sucked into my filter. I use a pre-filter now over my intake tube. It's also possible your shrimp are hiding. If you have fish, particularly larger fish, it is also possible they were eaten.


----------

